# Had an Ace?



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

Along the lines of "the more I practice, the luckier I get" comment. I was just wondering.....

I have got as close as within a yard but never better than that.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i got it about 1.5 yards from the pin.


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

6 and 9 inches...the funny part is, it's at the same course:laugh: and same hole.

11th hole at Rancho Bernardo Inn in San Diego. 110 yard hole.


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

I was lucky to have a hole in one 4 months after taking up golf. 

I started playing in February 1999 and got my hole in one on the 23rd May 1999. It was 160 metre down hill par 3 at Yarra Bend Golf Course here in Melbourne, hit a 5 iron landed next to the hole and spun sideways into the hole, the group ahead were leaving the green as I hit, so I had an audience.

Didn't realise it how special that shot was back then, since then I haven't come within 3 metres of another one.


----------



## jolt-tsp (Nov 1, 2006)

My Grandpa finally aced one last year after playing for nearly 50 years.

I had one with four inches and several within a yard. Never so much as grazed the pin though


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

why are you all better than me?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had one on a par 3, 155 with a 7 iron. Green was hard as a rock and the ball bounced nicely and struck the pin and fell right in. this was about 4 years ago.
2 years ago I had 235 on a par 5 and hit a 3 wood to 6 inches. Almost a double eagle.
And last month, playing the FINAL round of golf with my 15 year old irons, I hit a 6 iron on a 150yd (uphill) par 3 to 4 inches.
I can just feel it coming.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I got a quick funny story. 

My brother had his first hole-in-1 about 2 years ago, just one year into playing golf. On the next tee (after he hit off) I asked him where the hole-in-1 ball was.. as he obviously would keep it. He pointed down the fairway.. he just teed it up and played it! I said "you idiot!". ha ha.


----------



## one-planer (Nov 1, 2006)

Had one - it was a 2nd hole 140yd Par 3 with trees guarding the right side of the green. I hit a PW with a nice wind behind. The ball went high, a bit to the right, clipped the branches on the way down, dropped onto the front of the green and trickled forward into the hole. I took a bowell to those who were cheering me on the next hole tee and went and collected my ball

Wasn't as excited as I always envisioned I'd be though. Lifted my arms in triumph, took my bowell, collected it and just carried on. Quite anti-climatic actually. Kept the ball though - it sits pride of place on my desk


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have had 3 Aces. 147 with a 7 iron,175 with a 5 iron & 173 yards with a 7. 
Two never left the flagstick from the time the ball left the clubface.
The 175 yard Ace came on a day that was windy. 5 iron, into the wind. Hit the green and the ball took the slope down to the hole and fell in. 
Funny thing was the next day I had a birdie on that hole. Severely sloped green and I sank a 15 foot putt from above the hole. 
On the 173 yard hole, two days after I aced it the pin was still in the same spot. Playing with my neighbour that day and was describing my hole in one there. Stepped up to the tee, hit a little draw with a 7 iron and damned if the ball did not land, roll up and hit the pin and bounce back 6 inches! Close but no cigar :laugh:


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

I've got 2, both this year. The first one was from 164yd with an 8i. The other was from 147yd with a pitching wedge, which was sweet because I slam dunked it. The first one landed about 3ft past and spun back


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I have had an annoying tap in about 2 months ago at walsall golf clubs par 3 13th its 165 yards and i hit the perfect 6 iron and it checked up on me just before the hole


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

unlucky


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been lucky enough to have 3 hole-in-ones. Only one of them was a good shot though, the other two were just lucky. My first hole-in-one was actually in the US Junior qualifier so that was pretty exciting, an 8 iron from 145 yards, I hit it thin but it worked out. My last one was on a short downhill par 3, playing about 130 yards, i hit pitching wedge exactly how I wanted to and it hit and spun to the left and went in. It's pretty exciting, hoping I'll get another one soon!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had 4 aces, but none in the past 35 years! Two were on the 175 yard 7th hole where I grew up. One was on the 110 yard hole at a state park course, but one was really sort of special.

One ace was on the first hole at the country club in Louisville where I grew up. It's a 360 yard par 4, but the tee was way forward because of turf maintenance... played about 320 that day. It was also the end of summer, the grass a bit burned out and somewhat downhill the last 50 yards to the green. In other words, while I was younger, I wasn't Tiger, OK?

I hit a good drive with a tail hook and it rolled about the last 75 yards onto the green and into the cup just in time for the group in front of us to see it go in as they were driving away after finishing the hole. I couldn't actually see it from the tee, but one of the group in front came back to yell and tell me it went in.

I've also had a double eagle, or albatross, on the par 5 second hole at Caymanas Golf Club near Kingston, Jamaica.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

A hole in one on a par4 is awesome! Wow. Ive never had an albatross but yesterday I did hole out my second shot from 75 yards on a par four and it was pretty exciting!


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i had like a 6ft and i missed it and had a tap in par, closest i ever had


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

nice one dennis, sounds like you were quite some player :thumbsup:


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

CoreyNJ827 said:


> i had like a 6ft and i missed it and had a tap in par, closest i ever had


You've never put it closer than 6 ft on a par 3? Tap in par from a 6ft birdie try? It'll come.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fore! said:


> nice on dennis, sounds like you were quite some player :thumbsup:


Well, when I was a teenager, I was sort of considered a prodigy, but my problem is that I kept growing. I'm now 6'7" tall and have the usual balance problems that are inherant of most tall people's golf swings. As much as I'd like to take credit for some otherworldly plan to have made the ace on the par 4, it just wasn't so and only took most of the luck God probably intended for me in my life. I mean, it's not like I've come close to winning the state lottery or anything like that.

The albatross bears some explanation too... The second hole at Caymanas is a par 5 dogleg left with the tee about 200 feet above the fairway, so an average drive has more hang time than normal. When you can hit it around 250 with a slight hook into the hillside on the left side of the fairway, it will roll quite a bit and drop off to the right side leaving you the room to lift not much more than 5-6 iron over the trees to the green. It's a blind shot, but everyone pretty much knows how much they can bite off, so most people try it. In other words, it's one of those par 5's that requires position, not so much length.

If memory serves me, and at my age, my memory doesn't show up for days at a time, much less serve me well, I hit 7 iron that day. Usually we would have one member of the group watch around the corner in case your ball took a funny hop over or stayed in the trees, but when I saw my buddy Ian jumping up and down, my first impression was that I'd left it close. The wind was at my back and his screaming was unheard against the wind. By the time I got close enough to hear him, he was apoplectic that I wasn't also jumping up and down.

That deuce was the beginning of what turned out to be a 66, including a 3 putt bogey from 15 feet on the last hole. (Strange how we always remember those bogeys) It was the amatuer course record for about 25 years.

What was funny was, I won both the low net, (60 with my 6 handicapp at the time), or the low gross, (66), so they gave me my choice since we had sort of an unwritten rule that in any given tournament, you couldn't win both. There would have been different winners on either end depending what I picked, so I flipped a coin and it came up with low net.

Strangest of all, and it only occurred to me as I wrote this, I currently have the same putter in my bag after it resting in the closet since 1975 until I started using it again about 3 months ago.

Just to prove that yesterday on the course means absolutely NOTHING, I went out the next day on the same golf course, with the same clubs, same shoes, same balls, (yes, I did change clothes), and shot 82.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

My winter leugue partner has hit the top of the flagstick before on a 150 y par 3 how annoying


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

By some miracle, I've had 2 aces. The first in 1989 in my club championship. The Hole-in-one pot hadn't been won in 2-1/2 years, and two of us aced the same hole in the final round just 20 minutes apart to split the $2400. That one was a pretty shot that landed about 5 feet past and just left of the hole, then spun back perfectly to drop in (I played Titleist Tour Balata exclusively at the time). The real capper is that the day before I shot what is still my lowest round ever at 73 (+1).... what a weekend :thumbsup: 

My 2nd ace came about 10 months later in May of 1990. The ball hit off a hard bank left of the green, shot across the green at about 30 miles an hour and hit the pin to dive straight in to the hole....  That one was during a casual round, so no reward except the clubhouse bragging rights... :laugh: 

Now, 16 years later I've had a number of close calls, but they just don't fall in any more.... :dunno:

Rick


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I bet you were popular in the bar that night...how much did the tab cost?


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

about as much as he won i would imagine


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Police said:


> I bet you were popular in the bar that night...how much did the tab cost?



Actually me and Leo (the other winner) each set up a keg at $200 each  . I netted $1074 after the bar bill.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow serious money


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

what did you spend it on? apart from beer of course.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Fore! said:


> what did you spend it on? apart from beer of course.


Actually I bought a camper shell for the truck I owned at the time. Nothing particularly exciting or dramatic... :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Actually I bought a camper shell for the truck I owned at the time. Nothing particularly exciting or dramatic... :laugh:


glamourus in the extreme


----------

